# Best thing ever!!! Play fashion designer!!!!!



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 22, 2007)

I can't believe I didn't find this before... it's amazing!!!!

You can create outfits with hundreds of items, and them save them and post them on your blog/forums.

Endless hours of fun!!!

www.polyvore.com

Here's my first design!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 22, 2007)

wow i love it! this is what i made its something i would wear to go out clubbing in lol very sophisticated and helps me not get I.D'd lol


----------



## ette (Sep 22, 2007)

another good one is www.roiworld.com it's in korean but if you know where to click you can figure it out.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 22, 2007)

Ohh...I love your outfits.  SO cute.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 22, 2007)

wow that site is really fun.
heres what i came up with for the first try:


----------



## Katura (Sep 24, 2007)

thsi is fun!!!


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Oct 8, 2007)

I lovelovelove you for posting this.


----------



## XShear (Oct 10, 2007)

Kudos for posting this! Here's my I'm-comfty-but-still-look-good outfit!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 10, 2007)

This is so cute.  I can't figure out where to go.


----------



## lethaldesign (Oct 10, 2007)

Ohhh this is so cool! THanks for posting


----------

